# HBO go update



## mattrstender (Dec 23, 2011)

My phone just got an HBO go update. The "whats new" states that the app is now compatible with Jelly Bean. It's still not showing compatible with the Nexus 7 in the Google play store but it looks like we'll have HBO go very soon.


----------



## rustynutzz (Jul 31, 2012)

Working on my N7 quite well.


----------



## Broadwayblues (Jun 10, 2011)

rustynutzz said:


> Working on my N7 quite well.


Same here, looks awesome in fact. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

